# info on plastic hayring



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

before I invest in one of these I thought I had better solicit some opinions here...our metal ring is rusting and sooner or later will have a raw metal sharp place that could be hazardous to at least calves...I like the notion of the lighter weight and the flexibility, but I would love to hear from those who have actually used them...and for how long...what do you like and or dislike? thanks...I am talking about the rings made by Century....


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

I don't know this feeder, so I apologise for being off subject, but here's one do-it-yourself alternative:

http://s270.photobucket.com/albums/jj109/genebo16/Round bale feeder/

My first one cost me $16, because I had to buy some drills. The next one cost $6 for bolts. All the cedar had been killed by my goats eating the bark, so it was free.

My steel feeder lasted 3 years. This cedar feeder is in it's second winter. So far it's still tight, no repairs required yet. I tip it on it's side and roll it to a new place. It is worn shiny smooth from the cattle rubbing on it.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Local farmers' co-op sells plastic hay rings. To me just as heavy as metal and more awkward to move around. Plus, set on side, if the wind is right you are going to do ring chasing.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

We have several of the black poly hayrings and like them very much. I can move them myself if necessary; they don't rust. Yes, Ken, they will roll, but I don't leave them set on their sides. Horned cattle can use them quite easily. The only one I do not like is the "bull" ring for that one is quite heavy and, in my opinion, not well suited to Dexters.


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

We love our black poly hay rings! They are a bit pricey, think we paid about $225-250 each....but the metal ones we used to use would break quite often, so it seems like DH was always welding them back together. Also had one (one of the metal rings) get dropped on a calf accidentally (one of the cows had her head inside the ring and had lifted it up just slightly or something....the calf had moved a little bit inside the ring to where when the cow pulled her head out, the calf got caught across her midsection! Calf recovered nicely, but it scared the crap out of us....lucky she had a lot of hay underneath her cushioning it somewhat).

We run Highlands, and they have no problem getting their head and horns into the poly ring to get at the hay, but not getting stuck when they try to get their head & horns back out.

I like them when placing round bales, I can lift the side up pretty easily by myself while DH is running the tractor. Easy to roll them into the barn for off-season storage too. No to little maintenance required.....might have to replace a bolt or two on occasion? Check & make sure the bolts & nuts aren't getting loose.


----------

